# predator hunting scope



## UltimatePredator

Just wanted to take a quick poll. First question is what is the most you guys can see spending on a scope for predator hunting? Second is what brand would it be? Thanks


----------



## On a call

Ok,,,I can start.

Personally I love my Leapolds I have a few of them. I can see very well through them early, late, and mid day. The Optics are clear very clear and clean ! When I pull one up I can see...other scope when I pull em up...I have to work at focusing and seeing even if they are tuned.

Price more than the rifle. $ 300.00 - 500.00 or so.

Good luck...touchy subject.


----------



## youngdon

Leupold is my favorite but they are high dollar for sure, I also like Nikon and they are a little less. Burris makes a good instrument, I have one of them also. My advice to others is always buy what you can afford, check warranties, features and listen to what others have to say.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I swear by owning the highest quality stuff available but when it comes to scopes, I have yet to find a reason to spend money on something better than a Nikon. Granted I have never owned anything better, so that might have something to do with my opinion.


----------



## On a call

Yes...untill I owned a diesel truck I always though gas was best. When I shot on the trap team in high school I thought any ol shot gun would do....that was untill a kid let me use his with a straight stock, when I fished for walleye on lake Erie I thought any ol pole would do...that was untill I tried a 8M graphite. Use what you like...Go to a good store and late in the evening in low light take some out side....yes outside and try looking through them. You might like what you see then again you might not see any differance.

All mid grade scopes are in my humble opinion very good for the money. I have em and use them. However on long range guns better to have what you need and like.

Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## UltimatePredator

Thanks for the replies so far guys.


----------



## LilBill

i agree with on a call and don.more than my rifle and 'polds nikon and burris.the coyote special is pretty nice for the money.


----------



## youngdon

I may have to check out the coyote special for myself, I have heard good and bad, love or hate, no inbetweens.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Guys told me they were told the Coyote Special was crap in low light! They changed their mind when I handed them mine and told them to see for themselves. I have NO complaints. Lot's of stuff has been taken by that scope at night!


----------



## Cliffy

My Burris Signature Select 6-24x44mm remains pricey at $560, but its the BEST of all my other scopes. To pin-point a fly on a target at 200 yards is quite amazing to me. To shoot that fly off a target is priceless. It comes with a sunshade as a no cost bonus. If one gets what one pays for . . . Cliffy, the delighted. I owned eight scopes, but have given three away to date. To date, BSA has totally turned me off, as has Bushnell Banner and Trophy models. I imagine I could try and reject most scopes under $200 to date. With my cataract surgery, I can see 20/15, or with the eyes of a hawk. Being OLD does make me willing to accept just any optic aid. Perfection downrange is GOLDEN. My rejected scopes may work well for young eyes, because the Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-14x40mm still works for me, and costed me less than $250 when I bought it. Cataract Surgery is a blessing for us older folks. Cliffy


----------



## youngdon

Is that a 3-9x40 Chris ?


----------



## El Gato Loco

youngdon said:


> Is that a 3-9x40 Chris ?


Both of my coyote specials are 4.5-14x40's.

CM


----------



## youngdon

That is the ideal power range IMO still low enough for a wide field in close and has enough power for longer ranges. I don't normally carry bino's on coyote hunts and will sometimes scan the distance with my scope looking for those coming to the call from the next county.


----------



## Cliffy

6-24 power does dial-down to SIX POWER, but I'm so acclimated to twenty power that I can fire accurately within a second of aim. Cataract eye surgery and 20/15 resultant vision allows this, with practice, even for us 65+ old farts. You know who, by now


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

I've quit using high dollar scopes for some time--on my varmint guns I use low end scopes with a lite cross hair and lighted *DOT *reticle's---To me the DOT is the only way to go----Much better on running shots ,much faster cause your not looking for center of cross hairs, where the DOT is the bullet goes. When scope goes bad junk it buy another--I've only had one go bad--and have had every good service from the ones I have--most of my top end scopes have been changed to DOT reticles. my sightronII--12 prower has fine xhair an 1/8th dot---no problem to 600yds--I don't belive I'd ever go back to just xhairs reticle of any kindIn my area I like 2 1/2 to 10 pr and stay on 6 most of the time


----------



## BruceWilliams

Chris,

You now me not to picky whatever gun I got in hand with the scope on it is good for me cuz I'm hunting, and you no i dnt own any highend scopes jst the old redfields and old simmons scopes they seem to work just fine for me. Also when you are burning them with bright white light like most people don't you really don't need a high dollor scope to pick up light because its jst like shooting them in the daytime when you take the shot, but yea the leopolds are nice and i think you no which one I'm talking about.....haha


----------



## UltimatePredator

Lol, well Bruce I guess we will back off on the candlepower a bit when they start showing up with tanning oil and a pair of shades!! Look at it like this, why hit'em with 1 million when you could hit'em with 41 million? The only thing is you have to be careful and watch out for any aircract trying to land in the feild you are calling. For everyone else out there, please do not attempt to use this much light on your next hunting trip, these stunts are performed only by crazy people who have nothing else better to do!!


----------



## On a call

OH By the way...I like my 50 mm better than the smaller ones. It is nice to have that extra field of view.


----------



## youngdon

I like and have a couple of 50mm objective scopes but I always end up having to buy a extra set of rings as my .243 and #1 are Rugers and come with a set of mediums and the 50's take high or extra high. The 40mm scopes always fit the rings that come with them.


----------



## On a call

Yes I forgot that is a concideration. I noticed the big differance when using that scope on moving targets. I just seem to be able to find and lock in quickly. That and when I am shooting I am able to see more of the area that...can be an advantage if you are looking for more than one target.

oops...that and more light gathering.


----------



## wilded

I look at it a little different. I have quality glass on my long range varmint and big game rifles but on my predator ARs I put inexpensive scopes as I am throwing them in an out of the truck, laying them on the ground and crawling through the brush with them. I have Tasco Varmint scopes in 2.5 to 10 on them right now so I can turn it to 2.5 for calling fox in the brush or up to 10 to pop a long range coyote. If I am making a precision long range shot then there is nothing like quality glass but for calling and banging around I just can't justify the cost. JMHO If I had the money I would have top glass on everything but I have to be realistic. ET


----------



## On a call

OH yes again...we read from the same book. On my AR I have a lesser prices scope and with lower power. As I do on some of my others. On my higher power longer range say, over 200 yards I am shooting a higher priced scope.

Good point ET.

How do you like the lighted sights ?

I have two and they are great except for when the battery dies.


----------



## wilded

Just the way I shoot I want the light on my target and not in my scope. I have a couple of red dots and I always forget to turn them off so they are dead when I go to use them. Senior moments and lighted scopes are not working to well for me. I also have a real problem seeing the dots in bright sunlight so I guess I will have to stick to traditional recticles.


----------



## On a call

Yeah well I doubt you are too old if you are still climbing and crawling through briars and thickets just to shoot a poor ol dog.

As for the bright sun light...you are not suposed to be shooting to the sun. Ya might go blind .

Thanks for the info on the 22 mag.


----------



## wilded

An AR will still put em down even with a cheap ole traditonal scope stuck on it. Just make use of what you have and keep it fun. ET


----------



## ebbs

I like good glass, Ed. And while my new R15 is wearing a Nikon Coyote Special, I've had excellent luck with the Tasco Varmint scopes both in 2.5-10x as well as 6.5-20x. Well priced, sturdy and they adjust really well at the range.


----------



## headhunter25

Alright Wilded so educate me. What in the hell is that animal on the bottom with the striped tail.

CC


----------



## wilded

It is a ring-tailed cat or cacomistle. They are native to mexico, Texas, <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com







</st1:State>Arizona, <st1:State w:st="on">New Mexico</st1:State> and <ST1Southern California. Kind of our version of a lemur huh! They are a small cat, raccoon, ferret type of animal with a strong odor. They are considered a rare and trophy predator.


----------



## ReidRH

Strange enough Animals can show up in the Strangest places where they are not supposed to be, A Local guy went on a mountain Lion hunt and wound up getting a full Grown African Lion female, He had her mounted, I am thinking he told me He got it in Colorado.


----------



## ReidRH

*Wilded I saw One In South Louisiana below Lake Charles one night headed to work, I was Really suprised, but after looking up their range on the internet it shows their range goes into the edge of La.*


----------



## wilded

You never know what you will run into in the bush or where. I once saw a long tailed exotic spotted cat in an area that had not had them reported for over a hundred years. I just don't tell where as no one would believe me and I hold out hope that it survived. In 1970 I saw a small band of Desert Bighorn on a private ranch in the remote high mountains just north of Big Bend. They had been declared extinct in Texas and a restocking program had not yet begun. I always hoped to find a wild Indian maiden in the bush in my younger years but never did.


----------



## youngdon

Never give up hope Ed...so hope your wife won't kill you for having those thoughts.


----------



## ReidRH

Ya Never KNow where or when she will show up, Ed, My Brother just found a wild lil Mexican Maiden LOL As Long as she dont show up on the Couch Beside the Wife when ya come in from outside Unexpectedly!! LOL Personally I have all the Lady at home I Want!


----------



## c14smalls

I shoot a Leupold VX-II 3-9x40 on a Savage .223. It came with a Simmons Blazer, which is an ok average scope, but I liked the Leupold I had on my .270 so I swapped them out. The thing I like about Leupold is the durability, eye relief, and quality of scope for the price. I have heard many good things about the Nikons but from my experience you can not get any better than Leupold. Check out Ebay, I got my Leupold for $200 brand new. Yes I was lucky thats why I love Ebay!


----------



## JTKillough

My rule of thumb....You get what you pay for! Buy the most expensive scope you can afford, that way you won't have to buy a new one later. As far as quality- Leupold-Nikon-Burris-Weaver-Mueller in that order. You could get even better with Swarovski or Zeiss, but $-Pricey-$....


----------

